# Want FREE food? Chick-fil-a



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Just in case anyone has a Chick-fil-a restraurant near them, here's an offer for FREE food!

http://www.freechickenandcoke.com/

-John N.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

d'oh. I was trying to stay away from there. I always want it on Sundays and they aren't open. 

*edit* wait a sec, it says fill out a spam form (lol) and *maybe* get free food. If I'm going to get spammed by them, I want something first! Has anyone gotten anything from this?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

There's a check box which says something like "I don't want to be contacted or receive further promotional materials." I entered my info a few days ago, and haven't received any spam via email or regular mail.

-John N.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Six said:


> d'oh. I was trying to stay away from there. I always want it on Sundays and they aren't open.
> 
> *edit* wait a sec, it says fill out a spam form (lol) and *maybe* get free food. If I'm going to get spammed by them, I want something first! Has anyone gotten anything from this?


Crazy, every time I think "Chick-fil-a sounds good", it just happens to be sunday.


----------



## Stina (Aug 16, 2007)

I LOVE CHICK-FIL-A!!!!! BEST CHICKEN NUGGETS EEEEEVVVEEEEERRR!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.....woooh


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Stina said:


> I LOVE CHICK-FIL-A!!!!! BEST CHICKEN NUGGETS EEEEEVVVEEEEERRR!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.....woooh


Calm down, buddy. Take a breath. :heh:

They do have very good food. Their waffle fries are just the best. (i know, not chicken lol)


----------

